# Where Can I Get Team Losi T-Shirts?



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i tried the website but i couldn't find any.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

nevermind, i got one off horizon hobbies.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

you should have gotten a tamiya shirt! lol


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

TAMIYA SUCKS! i hate asian r/c!


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

naw shoulda gotten an ae shirt hehe


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yo dude that not funny im asian, no lie i was born in japan


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

have u even driven a tamiya?? if not then shut the hell up!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> have u even driven a tamiya?? if not then shut the hell up!


dude I have driven a tamiya and they are not that good, and to get a good one you have to spend an arm and a leg. but I do have to say the tamiya mini cooper's are alot of fun


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

the t-shirts are free if your sponcored.....hehe!!!!!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

now now lets refrain from using any profanity. now I am going to set the record straight. I have a xxx-s G+ and it is a very good car. and yes I am a very good driver. (I usualy take first at my local track) But there is a man there who has been to a few tcs events and drives a ta-05 (cheap but realy good tamiya toruing car) and he killed me with a silver can motor. Now this Is what I like to say why he beat me. He was running rubber tires on carpet (more bite when first entering the corner unlike foams wich take a while to scrub and generate traction and when they do they generate more overall traction) and he was using an nsx body (lower nose and shorter frame than my alfa. creates more fruntal downforce and is a cheater body because it allows tighter turning radius than a sedan because it is shorter and it is way lower to the ground for less body roll) But none the less I got my behind kicked with a TA-05 wich is a crapy car by competition standerds but the nice thing is you can drive that car thrugh a brick wall and it will come back for more. unlike my xxx-s wich if I scrub up on the inside of a corner I tear off an a-arm


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> now now lets refrain from using any profanity. now I am going to set the record straight. I have a xxx-s G+ and it is a very good car. and yes I am a very good driver. (I usualy take first at my local track) But there is a man there who has been to a few tcs events and drives a ta-05 (cheap but realy good tamiya toruing car) and he killed me with a silver can motor. Now this Is what I like to say why he beat me. He was running rubber tires on carpet (more bite when first entering the corner unlike foams wich take a while to scrub and generate traction and when they do they generate more overall traction) and he was using an nsx body (lower nose and shorter frame than my alfa. creates more fruntal downforce and is a cheater body because it allows tighter turning radius than a sedan because it is shorter and it is way lower to the ground for less body roll) But none the less I got my behind kicked with a TA-05 wich is a crapy car by competition standerds but the nice thing is you can drive that car thrugh a brick wall and it will come back for more. unlike my xxx-s wich if I scrub up on the inside of a corner I tear off an a-arm
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> Sean Scott


if this is sean scott from platinum hobbies, he is infact an awesome driver and KING OF THE MINI'S


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea darkscoppe i agree. but the ta04 is wayyyy better!!!lol


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

lol so the car kit one back in engenering is better. You mean to tell me that its like team losi with the xxx-4 and the xx-4 the xx-4 is better on track and the xxx-4 looks better on paper. all of tamiyas ta series kits have been very nice but when I get ready to get a new car I am either getting a 18th scale or a 12th scale and If I have any desire to race touring car I am getting tamiyas entry leval kit.

And yea cdw35 its me sean from platinum. Now I have a question which racer are you? there are only a few guys on sunday so I probably know who you are. and I think thats cool that other people use this site from platinum hobbies.


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

the ta04 is better because of handleing and smoother drive train!!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

hahaha Ill take your word for it. till then ill keep on drivin my car. Still wish I had goten a tc4 cuz xxx-s parts are getting hard to find


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea, but ill be smokin some tc4s in august there coming to my tyrack for a big tc race!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> lol so the car kit one back in engenering is better. You mean to tell me that its like team losi with the xxx-4 and the xx-4 the xx-4 is better on track and the xxx-4 looks better on paper. all of tamiyas ta series kits have been very nice but when I get ready to get a new car I am either getting a 18th scale or a 12th scale and If I have any desire to race touring car I am getting tamiyas entry leval kit.
> 
> And yea cdw35 its me sean from platinum. Now I have a question which racer are you? there are only a few guys on sunday so I probably know who you are. and I think thats cool that other people use this site from platinum hobbies.
> 
> ...


well sean, im not a regular,(but when winter comes around i will be) I raced there a couple of times. during the feb. race where they tried to get alittle more people to show up, loren l. is the one who told me about platinum, I seen and heard about you and the tamiya mini cooper's, I should be there this winter and when I see ya I will let you know, hopefully I will be running 12th scale and mini this winter, how's the banked oval comming along? I seen pic's of it, its looking really sweet


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Um the banked oval is pretty coming along pretty good. But I am a road course guy. But I am wondering do you have me and the other sean mixed up. because there are now two seans and our names are spelled exactly the same. the older sean is the one who kicked my but with a ta-05 I drive a xxx-s 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

tamiya kid, i'm sorry. i was just in a bad mood. i personaly have no problem with tamiya. i haven't had any expirence with tamiya. 1 because i am fairly new to r/c, and 2 because at my lhs they don't have alot of tamiya stuff. but i'm sure they are great. sorry again!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

cool, no problem


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> hahaha Ill take your word for it. till then ill keep on drivin my car. Still wish I had goten a tc4 cuz xxx-s parts are getting hard to find


you can used standard xxxs and xxxsg+ parts as well


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I know but I like to replace the factory stuff with the same materal not a downgrade!!!


----------

